# how to access zyxel p-660r-d1



## Euds (Oct 15, 2008)

im having a problem with my modem zyxel p660r-d1. 

http://www.techsupportforum.com/f135/dsl-connection-disconnect-every-2-hours-251494.html

the router ip is 192.168.0.1. however why is it i cannot connect my other modem same brand, even if e hard reset it,, still i cannot access the web configurator, can you help me with this one? the have the same problem, disconnect after 2 hrs, 

thanks a lot in advance.. 

Euds


----------



## belfasteddie (Aug 4, 2007)

Try User name = admin.
Password = 1234
All the Zyxel I have used have been auto config.


----------



## Euds (Oct 15, 2008)

yup i want to try that but problem is, i cannot reach that part coz i cannot access the web configurator, i mean, when i enter 192.168.0.1 as address, page cannot be found....


----------



## belfasteddie (Aug 4, 2007)

My apologies I didn't read i correctly.( I usually read this forum at about 4am).
Is the address correct? I thought it was 192.168.1.1.


----------



## Euds (Oct 15, 2008)

Sorry my mistake too ^^... thats supposed to be .1.1 not .0.1 ^^

but what im trying to put is 192.168.1.1 but i cannot access it..... when i checked the gateway it says 122.53.0.1
but when I tried to access it, page cannot be displayed.... i already hard reset it but still got no luck there...


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

If you have a Default Gateway of 122.x.x.x, you have the modem/router (yes, it's both), configured incorrectly, probably bridged to eliminate the NAT layer.

I'm going to close this one, since you already have a duplicate thread running which you referred to in your first post. Please do NOT post multiple threads on the same issue.


----------

